# Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns - available now!



## Morrus (May 3, 2002)

D20 sourcebook containing various "games within the game". Need rules for a card game or a fairground contest for your game? Need a quick archery tournament, or rules for arm-wrestling? Then this is the book for you! Also includes a sample tournament, fair and tavern making full use of these rules and plenty of new uses for old skills. This book also includes brand new d20 rules for drinking, a new system for the resolution of opposed skill and ability checks over time, a simple system for running conpetitions involving hundeds of competitors and much more.

Now your PCs can engage one another in a battle of wits, compete in an jousting tourney or a national poker competition. You can run exciting races and chases, indulge in a game of strategy or a magical duel. 29 games and contests of all different types, including martial contests, magical contests, common games of chance or skill and various fairground games. Plus three sample plug-in locations - a tournament, a fair and a tavern, making full use of these rules. 







Available at RPGNow.com for just $5!


----------



## RangerWickett (May 3, 2002)

In an effort to see how well we did, the first person who posts a review of Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns will get a free copy of either Wild Spellcraft or our next book, D20 Supers, slated to be released soon (pdf version for each). Brownie points for anyone who comes in 2nd place or thereafter.


----------

